# Mountain Lion at Camelback!



## Cornhead (Oct 14, 2013)

I did a search, but wasn't able to find a recent post on this subject. A fellow employee of mine showed me a pic taken by a motion sensor camera at Camelback Ski Resort in PA. Scary, I'd hate to stumble upon this while in the woods unarmed, I hear they like mountain bikers. Definitely not a Bobcat. 


After a little poking around, it could be a hoax, I hope so! It sucks not be at the top of the food chain.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't know if its a hoax, cause the mountain posted the picture this past summer on Facebook.  I'll ask some of the guys that mountain bike up on the mountain when I see them this winter.  There plenty of Bear up there too.  Won't worry about running into it in the woods because there is rarely enough snow to go off trail at CBK.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, the thread was over on Harvey Road. I did find a story of a cat that traveled from the black hills all the way to CT. They confirmed through DNA that it's bloodline was from there. It was hit and killed by an suv. It traveled some 1,500 miles. I would crap my pants if I saw one in the woods. I've seen a Bobcat only twice.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

Just a side note, I just got a press release in my inbox that Camelback was bought out by a holdings co. called EPR properties (a real estate investment trust (REIT). I'll post it later.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just a side note, I just got a press release in my inbox that Camelback was bought out by a holdings co. called EPR properties (a real estate investment trust (REIT). I'll post it later.



I'm not sure what the ownership deal is with CBK.  I saw the sale reported but as far as I can tell Art Berry is still the principle owner and President.  Just a guess but maybe a group with minor shares did the selling.  Peak almost bought it when it was for sale before but went for BB/JF.  I kinda wish they had (nothing against Art) as I would love to have the Northeaster Pass with Camelback being the home base.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

